# LAUTREC's 2nd Birthday !



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Today is LAUTREC's 2nd Birthday, May 23rd !

He says ... OK, it's my day ... let's go for a ride.



How about a swim ...



Let's play with my favorite monkey.



PLEASE...



Pretty PLEASE !



No, Then how about frisbee ... ?



We'll sit pretty for ya ...



How can you resist those smiles?



Lautrec in all his glory on his 2nd Birthday.



We celebrate Lautrec's 2nd birthday today and reflect on the wonderful boy that he has become. He is loving, adventurous, loyal, gentle and brave. He lives each day with an OPEN HEART. We've learned so much from him by observing his ZEST FOR LIFE and joyful union with his brother, Toulouse.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you, SWEET LAUTREC!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Great photos! Looks like he is having a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Happy Birthday, Lautrec! 

We wish you a very happy time of being two, and a long and healthy life with those who love you. Chagall said if you lived closer, he'd take you and Toulouse to his favorite party spot; basically that's anywhere there's food. He also said you are a great swimmer and one smart poodle for picking such nice people to live with. Enjoy yourself, you handsome birthday boy! We sure enjoyed seeing your birthday pictures!*


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lautrec from Dudley and Nell! What great pictures, I can tell he is having a wonderful birthday. And what a tail he has - Love his look!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

happy birthday pretty boy!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww...how could you resist that "pretty please" pose? He'd get everything he wanted on his birthday from me with those adorable eyes.

Happy birthday, handsome doggie!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wishing Lautrec a very happy birthday and many more happy, healthy birthdays in the future!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

:birthday:

I love these two! And those big curly heads too! I am glad they bring you so much joy. Now thats what its all about at the end of every day. :angel2:


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy 2nd birthday to Lautrec! He looks healthy and happy. May he have many more. He really is a soul brother to Lichen and Gorky. I just wish that one day you and your spoos can visit with us. Hope you all had fun today!! 
:cake::cake:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Lautrec! May you and your family have many, many more! And don't lose that curly head....! So cute!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love that curly head, too! 
Happy birthday! Ah...the end of puppyhood, so sad and yet so nice!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

One more photo of the BIRTHDAY BOY !



Thank you all for your sweet comments and birthday greetings.
It is truly a pleasure to share these moments with fellow poodle people.

Lautrec had a relaxing day with just the right amount of fun and 
special treats. Well maybe ... he was a _little_ spoiled :smile:.


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

A birthday fit for a king! Beautiful dog.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Gorky said:


> Happy 2nd birthday to Lautrec! He looks healthy and happy. May he have many more. He really is a soul brother to Lichen and Gorky. I just wish that one day you and your spoos can visit with us. Hope you all had fun today!!
> :cake::cake:


Adrienne:

It is true ... our boys _are_ Soul Brothers.

They will surely _have_ to meet one day in the future, 
to complete the Circle of Life.

XOX Toulouse and Lautrec


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh oh oh - just look at that face!!!!! I love it!! beautiful!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAUTREC!!
Wow what a stunning handsome boy, he sounds like such a lovely companion.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Happy, Happy Birthday, Beautiful Boy!!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Lautrec (one day late) from Grace, Chantel & Alfie! Sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy belated birthday to Lautrec from his little brother and family  Can't believe we missed the post till today


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Happy belated birthday to Lautrec from his little brother and family  Can't believe we missed the post till today


No problem, Russell ...

My mom celebrates my birthday all year long ! Lucky me :smile:

Thanks little bro.


----------



## MyDogElwyn (Nov 27, 2010)

What a cutie! Happy Birthday!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Dear Mary:
OOPS so sorry to have missed your post about your beautiful boy's B/Day.
Many happy woofs and woos to him and many many more healthy years ahead.

Hugs to your kids and to you 

Ora and the Ormar furkids


----------

